# [SOLVED] Install FreeBSD along vista and ubuntu



## Alejandro_2509 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi there
The other day I wanted to install FreeBSD on my computer alongside Vista and Ubuntu, so I formatted a 40GB partition that had Windows 7 RC with ext2, but when I booted into the freeBSD installer, The partitions where listed in a strange way, it was not listing the size on GB, MB, or KB, so I have no idea of which is the 40GB partition. What can I do to identify that partition on the FreeBSD installer?


----------



## Alejandro_2509 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Install FreeBSD along vista and ubuntu*

Nevermind, I got NetBSD to isntall, but it has no GUI , I hate that because I have no idea of how to get Gnome or KDE running. Any help apreciated. Thanks


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Install FreeBSD along vista and ubuntu*

Hi,

As a default most BSD's don't install with a gui set up. I would recommend that you try the command:

```
startx
```
 and see what that gets you. It should spit out some information or start the X Windows server. This is what runs the gui. In your next reply tell me what happened and we can go from there.

Cheers!


----------



## Alejandro_2509 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Install FreeBSD along vista and ubuntu*

I did that but it started the X window system no KDE no Gnome; anyways I got PC-BSD and it has a graphic installer and KDE4; it says that it runs on top of FreeBSD with other things. My only problem is that my mouse did not work, Is a microsoft wireless laser mouse 5000, but I used a wired mouse and it works. 
Thanks four the startX tip, it was very useful for installing some things and for testing this OS on my computer. I will sitck with PC-BSD for now.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Install FreeBSD along vista and ubuntu*

Hi,

Glad I could help. Come back anytime that you have a problem.


----------

